# Yet another Facebook find ?



## Sandman (Mar 10, 2020)

Picked this up on Sunday , thinking it was just another Elgin project . Flipped it over this morning to get some more info and found this . Serial # K21724  and MAG. OTTIS S. STIGLER on the bottom bar . Any more info from this fine site would be appreciated ?


----------



## kreika (Mar 10, 2020)

Major Otis S Stigler. Must have been on a military base during ww2?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 10, 2020)

kreika said:


> Major Otis S Stigler. Must have been on a military base during ww2?



Maybe . locally there was two military bases one stood where the embry riddle aeronautical university is and one nurse training  base ?
*Two wounded war veterans from the US Army's Welch Convalescent Hospital are riding Army bicycles as part of their therapy on Florida's Daytona Beach... *


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 10, 2020)

K serial indicates a 1946 bicycle


----------



## Sandman (Mar 10, 2020)

BB Codes; These appear to be year/month dating codes for the production of the frame.

A = 1934

B = 1935

C = 1936

D = 1937

E = 1938

F = 1939

G = 1940

H = 1941

I = Not Used

J = 1942

K = 1943

L = 1944

With the number 1 to 12 following indicating the month.


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 10, 2020)

I thought K was 1946 as well...that one is K211724?:      1946 K5000 - K256116 

The K for 1943 is not the same K as would be in the beginning of the serial number.  

As Mercian showed in the post here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/westfield-columbia-g519-frame-numbers.101109/

The military SN should start with MG.  The K is above it.  





Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 10, 2020)

Not the typical olive drab


----------



## Sandman (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank You . This is way out of my league .I should just step back and try to learn something . Is it worth restoring or ?


----------



## Mercian (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi

Yes, K211724 is a 1946 Westfield serial number.

As Whitey1736, the numbers you picked up are a coding system used by Westfield to date the manufacture of the frame, a single letter as in your list,  and a number 1-12 for the month. However, this only ran from 1934 to 1944, so your frame wont have the code on it.

There is/was an Otis S Stigler resident in Florida, at Ormond Beach. He was born in 1934, and was involved with the American Legion, so I think this is your guy. In 1946 he was 12, so it's possible he got the bike new, and kept it into military service, or he bought it second hand to use on the base. So, it's a Military used bicycle, but not a Military Bicycle.

I don't think it was an Elgin, I think Westfield had stopped making them for Elgin by then, but there were a lot of interesting badges available, I don't have my list here with me, but Spitfire and Shapliegh Hardware are two I remember, as well as Columbia.

Yes it's worth restoring. Apart from the paint, it seems pretty complete. This is very similar:









						Looking for a 1947 Shaleigh Hardware or Columbia Bike like the one pictured | Wanted: Bikes, Trikes, Parts, Accessories, Etc.
					

I m searching for a 1947 or would consider A 1946 if it looks like the one pictured.. I prefer a dark blue with the white accents but will consider any Shapleigh Hardware or Columbia or other badged bike made by Columbia in 1947 that looks like this bike.. Thanks, Billy billy@thesgnetwork.com




					thecabe.com
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 10, 2020)

It looks like it's geared down with a smaller diameter chain ring .    The Major Otis S Stigler  association is pretty cool.   I think truss rods would add some Class to a  Cool bike like this .      Have Fun with it !


----------



## Sandman (Sep 3, 2020)

I refinished this 1946 as a after victory tribute , I used most of almost correct parts to meet the G519 standards ?
I want to thank this section of the Cabe for providing a good reference point .


----------



## Sandman (Sep 3, 2020)

Could the administrators please delete the duplicate photos please .


----------



## 1motime (Sep 3, 2020)

Nicely done!  Is the gray a Navy color?


----------



## Sandman (Sep 3, 2020)

Flat Navy Gray 36173 WWII

Found this NOS Westfield badge for it .


----------



## 1motime (Sep 3, 2020)

Would hardware be Cad plated at that date?  1946 and material restrictions still in place?


----------

